# Dirt and Grass eating



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

engine934 said:


> My wife had heard that it might have someting to do with something that is lacking in his diet?? any help would be appreciated.


This might be true but I think that mine do it because they eat everything, plus I think they just love to shake the dirt off of it once they get it out. Sorry, that I can't help you with this because I'm still having this problem. It won't hurt them but you might not like what it's doing to the yard. It does get better once the grass gets thicker later in the spring so it's not as easy to pull it out by the clump.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Skylie is 8 months old, and she has been doing this since she was a puppy. I wish I had an explanation for this. I don't think it's diet related, because she eats EVERYTHING. Anything she can get in her mouth, she will try to eat it - clothes, paper, toys, leaves, grass, dirt, you name it..

When we visited my parents, she tore up their yard in a matter of days by ripping up grass, shaking it everywhere and digging. I have to watch her though, because she will eat it too and it sometimes messes up her stomach...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Bama was a grass eater and after he turned 1 years old he stopped. I think it is fun for them sometimes and not anything missing from the diet.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Sienna just turned two and still does this with a passion. It is mostly when she is wound up and will calm down, but it drives us nuts. The eating grass is new actually, but what she does is pull up something and chomp on the dirt clods and run around. Her favorite thing is to grab any kind of stick she can find, run around the yard and chew it to bits.

We have a good sized yard and I still can't let her go out unsupervised! I am thinking things will improve once the weather dries out and she won't be able to "separate" the dirt as much.

I have heard if they eat a lot of grass they are trying to settle their stomachs, but her poops seem okay.... so I think it just something new she found she can do to get into mischief.

Sorry, wasn't much help. Squirt guns sometimes work


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Logan used to dig holes and tear roots out of the ground... seemed like he was just having fun with it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

If I ever had a Golden that DIDN'T eat grass, then I would be worried...





engine934 said:


> Can anyone help us or explain why our 9 month old pup eats dirt and clumps of grass. I am unable to let him him out in the backyard ( supervised of course) without him ripping clumos of grass from the lawn. My wife had heard that it might have someting to do with something that is lacking in his diet?? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Deacon is totally a grass eater! Unfortunately, his love of landscape extends beyond grass to mulch and rocks and other horrible things that mean we have to constantly watch him like a hawk outside. 

We have a hard time getting pictures of him without grass, etc hanging from his mouth...as you can see below


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks to all of you that responded with you comments and help! I guess its just normal for him to do it. so much for the beautiful lawn....... 
stay well to all!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was hoping someone had a miracle answer.  Flora does the same thing - she'll tear up patches of our lawn and then run happily around with clumps of turf in her mouth. My parents are going to kill her. 

Oh well. Maybe I can make a summer project out of installing a sandbox in the yard.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine are both bigtime grazers... they don't pull up clumps of grass/dirt though, just bite the tips off LOL It's never hurt them or made them sick/throw up.. they just like to do their part to help keep the lawn trimmed


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rusty's a cow and now he's taught the girls how sweet new grass is!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

My parents' golden puts his tennis ball on the grass, then pulls out clumps of grass right behind it with great furvor. There is a game for him somewhere in there for him, we just are too stupid as humans to see the real magic of it! He's 8.

My two will take bites of grass when playing at the park - run, run, run, grass snack!, run, run, run.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

The grass has started to grow in the dog kennel, and now Gilmour is pulling up clumps as big as he can carry and bringing them in the house!


----------

